# Product review: HF Rechargeable Worklight



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

Hope this is allowed here, I think someone could find this really useful.

- Harbor Freight Tools - Quality Tools at the Lowest Prices

I know a few of you are familiar with my shed issues. Primarily I'm concerned with the lack of a power source, and consequently, a light source. I do have a high output worklight (I call it 'the daymaker'), but I still havee to run the extension cord for that.

I saw this on a recent visit to the toy store, and thought I'd give it at least a try. With their generous return policy, it couldn't hurt. The package comes with the light, two S-hooks, a wall charger and a car charger.

I have to say, I was impressed. It was actually charged up out of the package, so I haven't even had to use the chargers yet. The switch has two on settings - one uses about 10 of the LEDs, the other all 30. Even the 10 LEDs easily light up a spot about 100' across the street. The magnetic base is actually really powerful. I have a three drawer Craftsman toolbox, and it dragged it across my workbench. I could put up a small metal plate on the wall and not think twice about sticking it up there while I was using it.

I suppose my only gripe thus far isn't the amount of light it puts out, but rather the focus. I was hoping for a bit bigger swath of light, but it does do a good job at lighting up the work half of my 12x12 shed. It's certainly good enough for the 'need to go out to the shed to grab/put away some tools' trips that I've used it on. Better than a flashlight in any respect.

It's rated at up to two hours. Haven't had the opportunity (perhaps thankfully) to test the longevity claim, but the NiMH has responded each time (again, straight out of the package) over the last two weeks anytime I've needed it. This item apparently goes on sale quite a bit, which is when I picked it up (for $19.99).

I have to say, this is one of those HF items that has exceeded my expectations.

4.25 out of 5


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Have you thought about checking out the Solar Cell powered light that Harbor Freight has? If you have plenty of sunlight, that seems like a good solution to your problem. For the price you could even have two or three of these lights in your shed. Just click the link below...

Harbor Freight Solar Shed Light


----------



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

Didn't see it last time I was in. I went with this first anyway, because it also makes for a great emergency light.


----------



## DerekO (Jan 20, 2010)

I got one of the solar powered motion detector spot light type from Harbor Freight. Didn't get the LED one  It doesn't light up very much of the driveway and runs out of power very quickly even though it is hit with sunlight from noon until sundown. This is from how it worked during the summer. I am not out enough in the winter to know it it works or not.

At the same time we also bought two solar powered shed lights with remote. I think those are LED, but we never installed them as there was a "discussion" over where each of us thought they should be mounted that never did get settled.


----------

